# smoking in third trimester



## sweetie_pie83

Hello im new on here and just wanted to see if im the only person who is still smoking in pregnancy im due on 2nd april 2011 and im having a little boy, I have cut down alot but im just finding it so difficult this time this is my 3rd baby I smoked with my 1st stopped with the 2nd and I just cant seem to do it I feel soo guilty...I have been going through a stressful time ive just lost my house and ive got to move in 2 weeks but thats not a good enough excuse please let me know im not the only one :cry:


----------



## Gemie

I hope no one jumps on you for this post like some tend to do on this subject... as you can imagine it can be quite a touchy subject.

I can't help as I gave up 10 months before I got preggers but I'd have hated to give up while pregnant so I feel for you... you're doing well by cutting down, just keep trying... I know how hard it is.

Welcome to the forum btw :hi:


----------



## lynzlogan

well done for cutting down and no your not alone! I'm due march 15th and still have around 10 a day. I mainly struggled due to been forced off my anxiety tablets. I've cut from 40 a day to 10. My gp recomended for me not to completely cut them out as it would cause me and baby too much stress where i'm like a nervous wreck already. I'm still trying to cut down a bit more though. X x


----------



## sezrah

I quit smoking a couple years ago, well actually it will be 2 years to the day on my babies due date!
I must admit in the summer I had a few tokes on a nice cigar, I know it's still smoking but you don't inhale cigars so it didn't make me feel as guilty.
Some women can pull off cigars, some can't. :)


----------



## karmah

aww. it is hard to quit bad habits, good luck with everything.

i have to ask tho, with your first did you find the baby fussy? i'm curious since i've heard stories they fuss more. i know it's hard but you still have time to cut back more and even quit! good luck with everything and hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## sweetie_pie83

No she is no fussier than my 2nd, also my 1st was bigger than my 2nd by a whole 1lb! Thanks for all the support I will do it one day!!! I even smoke outside I havent smoked in my house for 8 years since my daughter was born I have to put a coat on just to have one!!! I just feel so stupid....


----------



## x Alanna x

i quit smoking a year ago.. and really couldnt stand the smell of it since i quit...

but now ive gone on further in my pregnancy.. mainly the 3rd trimester.. i like the smell of people smoking and think it smells nice?? :S .. pregnancy does some weird things.. haha.. i wont be starting again tho... took a lot of will power to quit in the first place..

ur doing well to cut down.. it must be really hard trying to quit whilst ur pregnant.. so keep it up.. :D xx


----------



## mummymadness

I hope no one jumps on you hunny in this thread, I am terrible i smoke like a trooper but always stop the day i find out i am pregnant but i am just as silly as you hunny 1st day out of hospital i will light one up its so stupid because i can do 9 months but after i just have to smoke ...
Your cutting down and trying so good luck hun and keep going you will get there xxxx


----------



## bellablue

i never smoked can't stand the smell of it so cant relate but good for you for cutting down anything is better then nothing! have you tried the patch i heard it really good better then the gum also when you get a craving they say to suck on candy good luck hun and welcome to BNB


----------



## emjgil

i'll hold my hands up on this one too.... before i found out i was pregnant i was a heavy smoker and since finding out i have cut down loads, i even see a specialist midwife to help me kick those last few, i'm now on WELL under 10 a day but those last couple are a bugger to get rid of. I'm so determin to do it tho and feel so bad every time i cave and have one!

i let ppl smoke in my kitchen at the moment but i go outseide and As soon as LO comes there will be no smoking anywhere in the house. OH smokes too but he's one of these annoying ppl who will just stop and think nothing of it grr lol

I WILL get there tho xx Good luck xx


----------



## emjgil

oh and just to add to the above... that inhaler thing you can get helps me loads, its safe for LO and if you get the doc to do perscription and you have your pregnancy card thing you wont have to pay for it either... same with the patches if you can use them (they do nothing for me tho) xx


----------



## Angel_dust

I'm not a smoker....but thats only as i have asthma anyway, pregnant or not...but I can imagine how hard it must be trying to cut down or give up. Just thought i'd post a reply to wish you good luck in cutting down and hope all goes well for you.xxx


----------



## n3wmum

Hi hun, 

I am a smoker and will hold my hands up. managed to cut down to two sometimes none a day! I am the same, dont smoke in the house and never have or ever will. I have tried the inhalers, hypnotherapy, patches, everything to get rid of the last two but nothing has helped. I am still trying though today is my due date. 

I will not be smoking around my LO as i dont any of nieces and nephews so not going to do it with my own child. Stay strong hun it is hard and we don't need anyone telling us the harm as we know and if your like me feel terrible and ashamed. Hope nobody jumps on you hun


----------



## Ashley2189

I quit smoking cold turkey the day I found out I was pregnant. I was extremely lucky that it was easy for me, even after smoking for 7 years. I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time, but I do applaud you on cutting down! It can be so difficult for some to kick the habit, I can't imagine the guilt you must feel. Just try to see the up side that you've been able to cut it back and keep working towards quitting! It's never too late, even if it happens after LO is born it's so much better for baby's health to not be around 1st, 2nd, or 3rd hand smoke! (3rd hand being on your clothing, hair, etc.) best of luck hun :hugs:


----------



## JeepGirl

I smoked for 13 years and quit a year ago, the day I found out my little brother had cancer. I used the patch, and it worked wonders for me. But I would check with your doctor before using it, as the brand I used had warnings on it not to use when pregnant.


----------



## SIEGAL

I quit smoking from a pack a day to nothing cold turkey the day I ovulated for this baby - I am not gonna say "you can do it if u try" or w/e or how it is safer for baby and reduces SIDs b/c I am sure you know that but.... I downloaded an app that day I quit that tells u how many days u have been smoke free X cost X cigs per day.. Its been 8 and 1/2 months or so and I think I saved near 5k!!!!!!!!! Remember that when you think of your stressfull money problems and think u need the cigs to calm down!!! it really adds up. 

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpy_j

i smoked around 20 a day before finding out, was quite lucky as in the first tri the smell of smoke made me feel sick so i've managed to quit with nicotine gum but it's gotten alot harder in the 3rd - definitely been stuffing my face to compensate :( and wont lie i've had the odd toke of my OHs rollies if i'm having a horrible day. don't be too hard on yourself as you're at least doing something pro-active about it and are cutting down! best of luck :)


----------



## austinsmom

:hugs:


----------



## JaniceT

I quit just before getting pregnant and wantto congratulate you for cutting down. I hope you do manage to stop entirely. I get very afraid about smoking during pregnancy because there is a risk of hurting the baby. Some get lucky and baby is fine but my friend who used to sneak a ciggi everyday gave birth to a little boy who was physically and mentally challenged. Also another close friend had a child who suffered from some neurological problems. I guess fear keeps me away from smokes. Not to encourage smoking here but I've also seen some babies coming out looking just fine even though mums smoked. All the best to you!


----------



## Hayles

I tried so hard all through my pregnancy to stop, but I've had a very stressful time the last 9 months which made it impossible to quit. I did cut down to 10, then over time it got less and less, then I didn't feel well one day and just stopped, this was only 3 weeks ago (I'm due next wed). I was honest with my midwife from the start, she was very positive and didn't try and scare me. 
I have been paranoid about what my smoking has done but what's done is done there's not alot I can do now.


----------



## emjgil

I'm so pleased this thread is staying supportive :hugs:


----------



## MissRoxie

You're not alone hun and if anyone judges you then they can judge me too! I do feel bad that I still smoke but when I first found out I was pregnant I stopped all my medication for my baby and have tried over and over to quit smoking but living with 2 other smokers who still smoke around me made it harder plus I found day to day harder being off meds! It's silly, I won't even take a paracetamol.. :hugs:


----------



## foxyroxie

i quit when i found out i was pregnant, i hated the smell of it up 2 now, now i smell it and i crave it lol


----------



## MissRoxie

emjgil said:


> I'm so pleased this thread is staying supportive :hugs:

Hopefully it stays that way! :thumbup:


----------



## +tivethoughts

:hugs: Good on you for cutting down. I smoked from 13yo-21yo - It got to the point I was smoking 35 a day easily (urgh, makes me sick to think about now) But when I first met the man who is now my hubby and bubs daddy-to-be, he hated it so it gave me the kick up the backside to kick the habit. I signed up to NHS stop smoking and had meetings with a local pharmacist. 3 weeks later I was ciggie free. (Last one I had was 18th September 2006) :happydance: I can't imagine how difficult it would be trying to give up whilst pregnant - so wont judge on that. Plus my sister smoked all the way through her pregnancy - she ended up cutting down to about 5 a day by the end and she had a very healthy 7lb11oz baby boy, with no issues. 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## wifeandmummy

i can understand too, ive been in n out of hospital with pains thinking i was going into labour soon and so did the midwives, the last week i had to start smoking i really couldnt cope, i was a heavy smoker before hand and quit from being about 6 weeks im now nearly 33 weeks. since i started smoking a few a day having less trips to hospital but still having ireegular contractions but it seemed to help me wish i didnt though but it is extremly hard :(


----------



## kittykittykat

SIEGAL said:


> I quit smoking from a pack a day to nothing cold turkey the day I ovulated for this baby - I am not gonna say "you can do it if u try" or w/e or how it is safer for baby and reduces SIDs b/c I am sure you know that but.... I downloaded an app that day I quit that tells u how many days u have been smoke free X cost X cigs per day.. Its been 8 and 1/2 months or so and I think I saved near 5k!!!!!!!!! Remember that when you think of your stressfull money problems and think u need the cigs to calm down!!! it really adds up.
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!!

really good way of making you realise how much you saved. i also went cold turkey day i got my:bfp: i couldnt risk it.


----------



## Mum2#1

Hmm this is a tough one, i don't personally smoke but my OH does and i've seen him try to quit many times so therefore I know it musn't be easy... 
I just hope your LO is happy & healthy when he is born, but i'm sure you'd know by now through ultrasounds etc if there was a problem..
Just keep with the cutting down.. :flower:


----------



## crazyguider

Well done for cutting down that is a positive step
I have never smoked as I'm asthmatic and it's never appealed to me 
if you can, as your kids get older try
and quit, I know it's hard but worth it. The anti smoking message is drummed in at school nowadays and kids will be afraid of the risks to their parents 

From my perspective my dad smoked roll ups from the age of 13-37
I hated him smoking even though he would go outside this was the early 80s and even though I was only 6 I knew it was not good for him and used to beg him to stop 
one day when I was 7 we had a call to say he was in hospital 
he had a transient ischemic attack (bubble of oxygen to the brain) he collapsed in work and his head missed a metal stamper by inches 
they said it was due to smoking. I was distraught and did not want to lose my dad 
it took him 4m and he swapped his habit for a sugar free mint habit instead bt he did it and I was so proud, he started smoking cigars for a month in secret when i was 17 we found out and nagged him so much he stopped 

He is 65 this year and the thoughtof losing my dad really upsets me 
but I'm proud he has beaten the habit twice and will get to be a grandad x


----------



## lilfish

JaniceT said:


> I quit just before getting pregnant and wantto congratulate you for cutting down. I hope you do manage to stop entirely. I get very afraid about smoking during pregnancy because there is a risk of hurting the baby. Some get lucky and baby is fine but my friend who used to sneak a ciggi everyday gave birth to a little boy who was physically and mentally challenged. Also another close friend had a child who suffered from some neurological problems. I guess fear keeps me away from smokes. Not to encourage smoking here but I've also seen some babies coming out looking just fine even though mums smoked. All the best to you!




kittykittykat said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> I quit smoking from a pack a day to nothing cold turkey the day I ovulated for this baby - I am not gonna say "you can do it if u try" or w/e or how it is safer for baby and reduces SIDs b/c I am sure you know that but.... I downloaded an app that day I quit that tells u how many days u have been smoke free X cost X cigs per day.. Its been 8 and 1/2 months or so and I think I saved near 5k!!!!!!!!! Remember that when you think of your stressfull money problems and think u need the cigs to calm down!!! it really adds up.
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!!
> 
> really good way of making you realise how much you saved. i also went cold turkey day i got my:bfp: i couldnt risk it.Click to expand...

I too quit cold turkey, when I suspected that I might be pregnant. I won't lie, I do miss it sometimes, and it wasn't easy. I don't regret stopping, it was one of the best things I've ever done. And the money we saved! That definitely helped!


----------



## bellexx

i understand how u feel, luckily i managed to give up quite easily but i know how it feels when ur really stressed!! when i found out it was such a massive shock i smoked like 3 in a row lol and i usually hate chain smoking. my advice would just be to look up all the really bad things smoking does to ur baby and hope it makes u feel so guilty u won't be able to smoke. just keep on reading the facts and don't try and deny it's harmful because it IS.
good luuuckk x


----------



## super mummy

Im just like you hunni.. Quitting is the hardest thing ever. Iv tried and failed badly, everytime :( I do still smoke myself, around 12 a day and on bad days could even be more :( I no its the wrong thing to do and i no it affects my baby, but it is the hardest thing to do.. Some women do it no problems and others find it alot harder. I have cut down myself, but i no im still smoking to many.. I try i really do but its so hard. I smoked right the way through with my daughter aswell although i did manage to cut down alot more to around 4 a day but with this pregnancy i feel like i crave even more :( Big hugs your not alone on this one x x x


----------



## Lil_Apple

I dont think someone who has never smoked knows quite how hard quitting smoking is..

Well done for cutting down x


----------



## MarylandGirl

I haven't smoked for a few years, and never really smoked more than a half-pack a day, so quitting wasn't an issue for me for pregnancy. BUT I have been unable to give up caffeine, so I can relate a bit. Definitely cut way back, so I'm way under the 200-mg/day limit, but still. I think it's great that you're cutting back. Keep at it--maybe try cutting back by 1 or 2 a day each month or something like that? Good luck!


----------



## dizzyisacow

Lil_Apple said:


> I dont think someone who has never smoked knows quite how hard quitting smoking is..
> 
> Well done for cutting down x

i have to disagree. i quit twice with both pregnancies cold turkey and didnt have one bad day because of it.one of the easiest things i ever did.


----------



## Lil_Apple

dizzyisacow said:


> Lil_Apple said:
> 
> 
> I dont think someone who has never smoked knows quite how hard quitting smoking is..
> 
> Well done for cutting down x
> 
> i have to disagree. i quit twice with both pregnancies cold turkey and didnt have one bad day because of it.one of the easiest things i ever did.Click to expand...

Well done you...

i personnally quit cold turkey with DS and never went back! 

i think cutting down is better than carrying on regardless and why berate someone for obvbiously trying really hard to quit when it is one of the hardest things you can ever do :shrug:


----------



## hels08

of all the ladies in my family/friends who smoke not one has ever quit in pregnancy and the smallest baby out of the lot was 7lb 6oz, perfectly average size baby, and the biggest was 11lb 2oz! not one of them has ever had any health problems. My mum smoked at least 40 a day with me and ive only ever seen a doctor when i had chickenpox when i was little and since then ive only been to the doctor due to being pregnant. When my SIL had her DD 2 yrs ago she was stood outside the hospital having a cig with the midwives!!!

im not saying smoking isnt harmful this is just my experience xx

if you can quit then great if not then dont feel guilty, the stress wont do you any good xxx


----------



## daisydancer

I smoked 40 a day from the age of 15 (started with 10 a day, then went up to 40), quit 7 years ago as soon as I found out I was preg with my son, never smoked through pregnancy, started again when he was about 7 months old, smoked 40 a day again til this march, stopped cold turkey coz I wanted to get preg, then have never had one since. I could never ever forgive myself if I smoked when I was preg, I couldnt be that selfish. It isnt THAT hard to stop, if you really want to then you will. (speaking as a very heavy ex smoker).


----------



## karmah

some people are lucky and can quit a lot easier than others. others it is just a constant struggle, not everyone is fortunate enough to be able to just stop. with any addiction there are always underlying issues along with the physical aspect. 

kudos to you tho and your ability to stop tho.


----------



## daisydancer

karmah said:


> some people are lucky and can quit a lot easier than others. others it is just a constant struggle, not everyone is fortunate enough to be able to just stop. with any addiction there are always underlying issues along with the physical aspect.
> 
> kudos to you tho and your ability to stop tho.

Believe me it wasnt easy to stop. It took all of my willpower and sometimes I still crave them now, so it is still a constant struggle. As for underlying issues, I have plenty of those...I suffered from an eating disorder from the age of 15, still struggle with it now, I have suffered from depression, and have ocd, all of which I helped control by smoking. I still couldnt bring myself to smoke while pregnant, as I say, I could never forgive myself.


----------



## whoops

I had my last cigarette the day I found out I was pregnant.

I was lucky though - I had been trying to quit for years, and once or twice had managed to go months at a time without a cigarette, so this was just the final push I needed to kick the habit for good. There's no way I'll be smoking after the baby's here either because I hate the thought of her smelling smoke off me. 

Good luck to everyone who's still trying to quit and/or cut down. Even if you're on 10 a day now, if you cut down by just one cigarette a day every week, you could be cigarette-free within a couple of months.


----------



## MissRoxie

No-one can say its 'easy' to quit just because they found it easy. I don't think that is fair. You don't know everyones circumstances, you don't know what they deal with on a day to day basis. People who have quit, saying its 'easy' congratulations but just because you found it easy doesn't mean other people do.. Don't turn this thread nasty!


----------



## EricaH

It took a while but by 3 or 4 months I have almost quit.cut down from about 30 a day to 3-5...around that time, fob left me out of the blue, I lost my apartment, started getting extremely painful contractions, moved in with my mother, grandfather died yesterday...jeesh. unfortunately I'm back to smoking about a pack per day again & struggling to re-quit. I'm so soo paranoid at what this is doing to my little girl but this time around its so hard to kick the habit :-/ fob is definitely not making it easy as he's treating me like the bad Guy! I know your worry hon! I'm 30+1 btw.


----------



## Hunnybear

I hate cigarettes so I can't relate at all to be honest. I used to smoke weed occassionally but stopped before we stopped trying and did it so seldom I can imagine it is nothi like a 40 cigarette a day habit!. Although my initial reaction to people who smoke in pregnancy is "Omg how could you?!!!" (typical), now that I have gestational diabetes I can relate how difficult habits are to break! I have struggled so much wanting carbs, a big plate of pasta or rice or chocolate etc and it makes me sad when I fail and give in but I am good more often than not so I guess that is the closest I can relate. 

I'm really glad to hear that you put a stop for it in the house with baby around though, good idea :). I would put a stop on it a few weeks earlier to give the air in th place time to clear and stuff. I used to let people smoke in my house (but I wouldn't be around for it) but have put a full stop on as of this January. Even smokey coats need to be left by the door and not brought in the house! I just feel that even if I were to smoke or my husband or whatever, it's not our place to impose the smoke on a helpless baby. So good for you and keep cutting down, the more the better!


----------



## Love3Hope4

Yah for such a supportive thread!! And secondly, I am not a smoker (my 13yr old is severe asthmatic) nor is my DH. But I know one habit is as hard as any habit to break. (Mine would be caffeine) Good for you for cutting back so much. And furthermore, you are aware of the habit and you have a conscious about it. And I hope that came out right!!! I guess what I'm saying is some moms might be like "screw it" "who cares" and just toke away, care free, selfishly. All the mamas here are trying...trying says a lot. Cutting back says even more. And you can quit with continued effort but I know that will take time. And now I'm rambling!! Good luck and WELCOME TO BNB!!!


----------



## Erin143

sweetie_pie83 said:


> Hello im new on here and just wanted to see if im the only person who is still smoking in pregnancy im due on 2nd april 2011 and im having a little boy, I have cut down alot but im just finding it so difficult this time this is my 3rd baby I smoked with my 1st stopped with the 2nd and I just cant seem to do it I feel soo guilty...I have been going through a stressful time ive just lost my house and ive got to move in 2 weeks but thats not a good enough excuse please let me know im not the only one :cry:

I'm DUE THE SAME DAY (April 2nd) AND HAVING A BOY ALSO! And unfortunalty I smoke too. Just recently cut back to 1 a day about a month ago and prior to that, 6-7 a day, sometimes less. I had one today for the first time in 5 days! In my defense, I didn't know I was preggers till 5 1/2 months! It's hard, but if you don't have them around, it makes it easier to accept. Hopefully we will both be okay :)


----------



## Erin143

Hayles said:


> I tried so hard all through my pregnancy to stop, but I've had a very stressful time the last 9 months which made it impossible to quit. I did cut down to 10, then over time it got less and less, then I didn't feel well one day and just stopped, this was only 3 weeks ago (I'm due next wed). I was honest with my midwife from the start, she was very positive and didn't try and scare me.
> I have been paranoid about what my smoking has done but what's done is done there's not alot I can do now.

Keep us 1-2ers (smokes) a day posted and I personally wish you the best. Im sure everything will be just fine.


----------



## Lalababy2010

I am smoking too, i quite for the 1st 13 weeks. & then i started to have half a cigarette now and again. And then i gave up for a following 2-4 weeks. And then i have started again, but me and my partner only have half a fag each every time we smoke. I cannot smoke a whole fag any more. I do feel guilty for smoking while pregnant, but i feel proud of my self for giving up and then i feel stupid for starting up again after i done so well, but it's extremely hard. I know there's no excuses, but i really don't smoke alot during a day. All together we have about 3 each because we two's on fags. 
At all our scans, our baby boy is healthy  & now his weighing 3 weeks ahead. So his going to be a big boy :D Me and the baby's daddy are going to try our hardest to quite before the baby is due,  xx


----------



## sugartush08

I'm still smoking. I have around 10 a day but I have cut down from a pack a day. It's just the last little bit thats hard to kick. I'm in your boat hunny!


----------

